# new cat, need perf options



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys just bought a 2007 arctic cat 700le efi, 54hrs, has the 700 suzuki motor. Its a beast with power but I want more lol. Has 27" mudlites on 14" itp rims. I'm getting the hmf slip on penland pro or swamp utility, I ordered my k&n filter already. What programmer is the best for my kitty?


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

41 looks no advise? anyone anyone ?


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

I would go with the swamp series exhaust. JMO after having the HMF utility. THey get loud after time. Keep an eye on your diff seals and make sure to flush them regularly if you do a lot of water riding. Also, if you plan on lifting it, go to mudtechinc.com for their 2.5" lift. You will have to run axle spacers, or you can run the newer style mud pro axles in it. Over all they are good bikes. Their main weak point is the thrushaft.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Dynatek would be your best bet for a programmer.^^ Never had ANY issues with my diffs getting water in them on my kitty, but that's just mine. Wheel seals are constant maitenence on them unless you get the new ones with the springs in them, they are alot better. Buy them by the bag, not just one or two. LOL And agreed, if you can get a swamp series for it you will be alot happier with it, my utility is crazy loud. I have a 2" highlifter lift on mine, no spacers, stock wheels, 28" skinny wide backs, no issues at all. Also run crushloks with 28" backs with no issues.


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

kool thx guys. I talked with mudtech yesterday they said 1.5 lift as long as I don't go bigger than 29-30 inch tires, yeah I think itll be a swamp series s/o. I was told by mudtech get the copperhead full vdi setup with larger Suzuki inj for power. didn't know that about the diff seals, I will keep an eye on them. my bike has the 3.6 gears so im good there. im sending my pri and sec clutchs to airdam to get them machined and lightened till I can get the wet clutch delete- then watch out axle snapping time lol


----------

